# Mais qu'est ce qu'il a Mail (pièces jointes illisibles) ?



## Max777 (24 Novembre 2012)

Depuis quelques temps sans forcement me pencher sur la question. Toutes les images jointes à mes emails se transforme en ligne de code à la réception.

Quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer la raison ? J'ai ce problème et d'autres personnes que je connais ont le même soucis que moi.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Tuncurry (24 Novembre 2012)

Max777 a dit:


> Depuis quelques temps sans forcement me pencher sur la question. Toutes les images jointes à mes emails se transforme en ligne de code à la réception.



Je ne sais pas mais j'ai très souvent (tout le temps??) un problème de compatibilité des messages rédigés sous _Mail _vers des clients PC. 
Meme une mise en page simple: du texte, une image insérée puis du texte et signature n'arriva pas intacte. En général, d'après les tests que j'ai fait, on récupère une partie du message dans le corps du mail et le reste est mis en pièces jointes sous forme d'image ou de page html. Y' aurait t'il un paramètre spécifique à cocher ? En tout cas, Incompréhensible et surtout inutilisable.


----------



## Sly54 (24 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Déjà vérifier que dans le menu Edition / Pieces jointes / toujours envoyer compatible Windows est coché.

Autrement rechercher sur le forum, ça me semble multi traité (peut être des sujets similaires en bas à gauche de cette fenêtre).


----------

